# Upgrading from Paradigm Monitor Series?



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been pretty happy with my Paradigms (Monitor 7 and Mini Monitors) with the exception of the CC-370, which seems to not quite keep up with the mains, but overall I do enjoy them quite a bit.

I have had the itch though.

I think ultimately I would like to DIY some mains, surrounds, and CC, and was wondering if anyone else has gone this route. That's not to say I'm 100% set on DIY, and would also like to hear from people who have bought their new speaks, and why they chose the ones they did. I like the paradigm sound, and am used to it now, so I'll probably end up liking something similar. Help me out, former Paradigm owners, which way did you go?

I'll keep this thread to store-boughts, and post another in the DIY section for opinions on those.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'm answering your question correctly, but here is my reponse..

Well, it's hard to tell. I have Paradigm Studio 60's, Studio CC and ADP 350's -- I was able to buy this system with an insurance claim for some equipment that was stolen. I like the system a lot. 

If I were to have my current set stolen, I'd _*PROBABLY*_ go DIY. 

I built a pair of speakers just for the fun of it (which I will FINALLY be able to set up soon) and enjoyed the process. The limited amount of listening I've had has been favorable. I also like that I was able to skin them with a veneer I chose. The other thing is that, and I think most would agree, you'll get a better sounding speaker for the less money. Of course, this doesn't include your time, but you'd be doing this for fun mostly anyway.

Link to my DIY project.

However, if I were to go out and upgrade from the system you have right now with store bought speakers, I'd seriously consider looking at the Paradigm Studio 20's. To me, best value at it's price point. If I had more cash to spend, then I'd be looking at Dynaudio speakers. They have the same neutral sound (at least to me) that Paradigm strives for.. but does it better. But for more cash naturally. :dontknow: 

JCD


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks JCD, I couldn't have asked for a better first response. That's exactly the kind of thing I was looking for. By the way, very nice speakers. That lacewood is beautiful, even natural.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Good to see I answered your question correctly then.

And yeah, I'm very pleased with the way they look. Soon, I'll be actually able to set them up correctly and listen to them properly.

Anyway, what are your inclinations right now about your quandry?

JCD


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I'm not in a huge rush to do this upgrade, I just wanted to get the feelers going, but I think I'm leaning towards DIY at this point. The Studio line look really nice, but I've only heard them once, and they are pricey. I'll probably try to give them a listen sometime soon and see if I like their sound. If I do, it will mean taking some more time to put away some upgrade money!


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

If you decide to go the DIY route there are some excellent designs around on forums and websites that would challenge and even outperform much more expensive commercial products.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Fred, that's pretty much what I figured. I've watched a lot of people build theirs over the last few years, and it is probably the way I'll go, I just didn't want to rule out retail models. Actually one speaker I LOVE the look of is the Rockets from AV123. I was also wondering if the midline B&W's would be an improvement or more of a sidestep. And then there are always the lesser-known brands that people bring up, and I love hearing about those too.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Owen, how soon are you looking to buy? I was just talking to JCD about an upcoming blind test I'll be participating in between the popular DIY Modula MTs vs Ascend 340s vs Totem Forrests. I realize my preferences for sound quality characteristics aren't going to be the same as yours, but each of us will try our best to explain the differences in meaningful terms so that there might still be benefit in it. We should be doing this around Thanksgiving - I don't know if you would have any interest in our results or not, just a heads up in case.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Steve, I won't be upgrading my speakers for a while. I'm pretty happy with things the way they are now, just getting that upgradeitis that sets in when your gear has been static too long. I'm looking forward without a real date in mind, just curious to what my options are. That being said, I'd love to hear the results of your listening test. The more info I can gather, the more informed my eventual decision will be!


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

This comment is a bit late, but here's another thought....

You can easily sell your Paradigms on Ebay.
If you move up to better paradigms, you can find them on ebay used.
If you sell those that you bought used, you'll be out very little $$$, as the price you pay and what they sell for in 6 months should be pretty close.

It's very easy to buy and sell used gear on ebay if it's from a desirable, known company.

I don't believe there is a market for finished DIY speakers.
If you spend $600 making a pair of tower speakers, and you don't like them, you are certainly going to loose money. You might be able to sell the drivers on ebay, but the crossovers and cabinets are too specialized for your project to have much of a market for them.

On the other hand, if you take a company like Paradigm - those speakers are already out there - you can read reviews, go listen to them in a store, buy them used on Ebay, etc.. With a minimal amount of research, they should be a very safe purchase.

I'm all for the DIY route- but if it doesn't turn out to be what you want, it could end up being a money pit...


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Jack, all good points. I might just keep an eye on ebay for some of the high end Paradigms and if a deal comes up, I can always snag 'em. Not being in a rush, I have time on my side.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Another place you can look for some used Paradigms is on Audiogon.com.

JCD


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks JCD, I do check there every once in a while too. I'll have to make it more regular.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Since you are a fellow Canadian, check Canuck Audiomart online. Some great deals right now on used Studios.

Carl


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

You should look into www.gr-research.com DIY kits. I upgraded to my AV2's and AV1RS designs from Paradigm Mini-Monitors and love them. 

Danny is a great guy to deal with and you get high quality parts in the design.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Kickingrass, I actually stumbled on that site by accident a month or so ago, and bookmarked it. It seems pretty good, especially for Canadian duty/customs free gear.

Darren, I've always kind of liked the AV-3. I just looked at the site again and the AV-O surrounds look very cool.


----------

